# fishfinder



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

anyone have any experince with using one in a kayak?

Would prefer not to drill a hole in hull. Some allow mounting inside hull. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

You should be able to shoot through the hull with the transducer. Silicone it into place inside the yak, be sure not to create any bubbles, and you should be all set. That is how I have mine and it works fine. No holes, no drilling, ect.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

There is an article on kayakfishingstuff.com that is pretty informative.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

wartfroggy said:


> You should be able to shoot through the hull with the transducer. Silicone it into place inside the yak, be sure not to create any bubbles, and you should be all set. That is how I have mine and it works fine. No holes, no drilling, ect.


  With a fiberglass or plastic kayak this would be your best bet. If you can find a depth finder with a flat transducer (Like on ice fishing models) it's a lot easier to set up. I use a 2" section of PVC pipe glued to a flat section of starboard to secure the transducer. A section of bungee holds the transducer down. I wanted to be able to remove it easily, so instead of silicone it just has about 1/2" of petroleum jelly in the bottom. 

The other picture is my battery tray which is made of starboard as well.


----------

